# Geryi Piranha?.....



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

OPEFE states that this P reaches a size of 18.1 cm,roughly how big is this??


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2011)

thats a pretty exact measurement....

do you want 18.1 cm compared to something....? converted? what are you looking for.

hopefully your wife helps children with math homework....

















18.1cm = 7.1in


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Man, back when i went to school we only counted to 20.LOL i am looking for how big Geryi P's get.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

About 7" my man. I don't like them very much, they look kind of weird to me. IF your very good with fish an take all the extra steps I hear you can shoal these though? Never tried not good enough to pull something like that off just yet.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

There's some 10"ers but I forgot if it was from this forum or MFK


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

I wouldnt shoal,just looking for single specimen.

It also depends on if Pedro can get any.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

It's a rare and expensive piranha... I like Geryis because of their unique black stripe...







... as far as i know some people claim they have +8-9" specimens...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

18.1 cm is equivalent to 7 inches. The measurement at opefe is Standard Length (from tip of snout to end of hypural plate (end of flesh part where tail rays begin). Add 50mm (1.5 inches) for total length then you have a fish around 9 inches total length. The scientific reason for this time of measurement is fin biters. They can skewer actual measurements from repeated bites. The tail fin grows out grossly in size when regenerated.


----------



## piranha fan mne (Apr 11, 2010)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> It's a rare and expensive piranha... I like Geryis because of their unique black stripe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my geryi was 10 + inch friend


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

piranha fan mne said:


> It's a rare and expensive piranha... I like Geryis because of their unique black stripe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my geryi was 10 + inch friend








[/quote]
Its possible but a ruler certainly helps.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

I've heard more people say their S.geryi were over 9".
One of them was the guy who sold me mine. Back home I measured him before he went into the aquarium - it was 6.3" SL.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

memento said:


> I've heard more people say their S.geryi were over 9".
> One of them was the guy who sold me mine. Back home I measured him before he went into the aquarium - it was 6.3" SL.


Size always seems to matter lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2011)

I







my Geryi. You can all see him on Opefe http://www.opefe.com/hoby_geryi_8.html Photo's 1-6 are all the same fish


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> It's a rare and expensive piranha... I like Geryis because of their unique black stripe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Da said:


> It's a rare and expensive piranha... I like Geryis because of their unique black stripe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]

It is a dark violet line. But looks black to me too, but then again, a photo does make it appear black.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Yeah!...I know Frank!..I was just giving Hannibal a hard time!..It helps keep him honest and on top of his game!...







...BTW, I love Geryi...I'm thinking about doing a Geryi shoal on my next setup!..


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Da said:


> Yeah!...I know Frank!..I was just giving Hannibal a hard time!..It helps keep him honest and on top of his game!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

all 5 of mine are at least 9", and the larger ones close to 10"...i think the largest maybe being over. but some time when i move them i'll have to take an exact measurement to satiate the masses.

and the line looks pretty damn violet to me


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Da said:


> all 5 of mine are at least 9", and the larger ones close to 10"...i think the largest maybe being over. but some time when i move them i'll have to take an exact measurement to satiate the masses.
> 
> and the line looks pretty damn violet to me


spoiler :laugh:


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

here's my largest, i have another one about the same size...right around 10", just a hair short


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

primetime3wise said:


> here's my largest, i have another one about the same size...right around 10", just a hair short


Very nice Fish. Your ruler is a bit off. You measure from the tip of the snout. I think yours is off just a couple of hairs.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey Primetime, How has your mac. shoal tunred out? For someone thinking of doing one for the first time what do you think is the best way to handle it and what should I expect with it? I don't want to steal this thread so If you look in the forum I have a post on shoaling Mac's. I want to do it but not if the fish are going to wreck house on each other and it stands more chance of not working then it does working. Let me know. Thanks!


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

hastatus said:


> Hey Primetime, How has your mac. shoal tunred out? For someone thinking of doing one for the first time what do you think is the best way to handle it and what should I expect with it? I don't want to steal this thread so If you look in the forum I have a post on shoaling Mac's. I want to do it but not if the fish are going to wreck house on each other and it stands more chance of not working then it does working. Let me know. Thanks!


ok. i'll take a look because there are some things you can do to make the odds more in your favor of it working.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Thank You Very Much Primetime


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

I only see 8-8.5" SL prime....


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

yes, your correct...i was talking total length.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

memento said:


> I only see 8-8.5" SL prime....


Its approximately 22cm SL


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

hastatus said:


> I only see 8-8.5" SL prime....


Its approximately 22cm SL
[/quote]
Total length is about 9.5 in.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

hastatus said:


> It's a rare and expensive piranha... I like Geryis because of their unique black stripe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my geryi was 10 + inch friend








[/quote]
Its possible but a ruler certainly helps.
[/quote]

yeah, i really thought mine was over 10" by just eyeballing him. Now i would be reluctant to believe someone having one over.

the other four are just a little smaller, maybe a cm or two SL.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

primetime3wise said:


> It's a rare and expensive piranha... I like Geryis because of their unique black stripe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my geryi was 10 + inch friend








[/quote]
Its possible but a ruler certainly helps.
[/quote]

yeah, i really thought mine was over 10" by just eyeballing him. Now i would be reluctant to believe someone having one over.

the other four are just a little smaller, maybe a cm or two SL.
[/quote]
Relatively speaking its a big fish


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

primetime3wise said:


> here's my largest, i have another one about the same size...right around 10", just a hair short


Nice! He looks comfy on the carpet


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

primetime3wise said:


> here's my largest, i have another one about the same size...right around 10", just a hair short


I love the shape of these fish!!


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

When you pull a fish for ID like this. Do you sedate him or what? I know none of my fish would be still long enough to take a picture. I had one bite through the net and fall to the floor. He took a bite out of everything in site!! I had to catch him in a rubbermade container and get him back in the water!


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

Smoke said:


> here's my largest, i have another one about the same size...right around 10", just a hair short


Nice! He looks comfy on the carpet








[/quote]

lol, i really don't take measurements unless i am moving the fish around. and that's what i did because he is a badass, the one in the pic, and i wanted to separate him from the other 4. he needs an attitude adjustment, lol


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

Red Sox Fanatic said:


> here's my largest, i have another one about the same size...right around 10", just a hair short


I love the shape of these fish!!
[/quote]

the most surprising thing in person is how laterally compressed they are.


----------

